# Fuel Prices



## kgkev (Aug 29, 2008)

Whats the current price of petrol/gas where you live

State where you live and the current price per measure.

Also if you know the current fuel consumption of your car.


ps - Can anyone tell me why in the UK we measure fuel in litres but consumption in miles per gallon??

UK,Hampshire. £1.13 per litre   
Consumption around 40 MPG

Once we have some figure we can convert them to the same and find out where we should be living to get cheap fuel.


----------



## Lewiy (Aug 29, 2008)

I don’t drive, I cycle, so fuel is about £1.30 (Mars Bar and a bottle of Coke) which does me roughly 40 miles.  So that’s about 260 miles to the gallon [of coke].


----------



## Patience (Aug 29, 2008)

Surely you use Epona?


----------



## Lewiy (Aug 29, 2008)

Patience said:


> Surely you use Epona?


 
Unfortunately there’s nowhere to park her at work!


----------



## Patience (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh if only!


----------



## arkusM (Aug 29, 2008)

kgkev said:


> Whats the current price of petrol/gas where you live
> 
> State where you live and the current price per measure.
> 
> ...


 
Calgary, Alberta: $1.32/L CND (Last FX = $1.9363/1£)
approx 26.13MPG (On a Imp Gallon)  Approx: 9-10L/100km (within the City, better on the highway)


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2008)

Location: Boulder Creek, CA (South of San Francisco)
Cost: $4.339/Gal (91 Octane)
Mileage: 230 miles/4.298 Gallons last fill-up/53 MPG.
Ride: Triumph Daytona 955i


----------



## Fazza (Aug 30, 2008)

Premium unleaded AUD 1.70/L, Perth, Western Australia
Have 2 V8 cars, both EFI. On the highway each gets about 28 mpg (imperial gallon), or 10L/km. And thirstier if driven harder - especially on the race track.
1998 5L GMH motor & 1989 3.2L Ferrari


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 30, 2008)

Car Make: Suzuki SX4 (LPG Convertible)
Petrol Price Per Litre in Bombay, India: Rs.54.00
Average Mileage: 12KM per Litre.

Car Make: SKODA Octavia (LPG Convertible)
Diesel Price Per Litre in Bombay, India: Rs. 42.00
Average Mileage: 10KM per Litre.

Bike: TVS - APACHE RTR 160 CC (Petrol)
Mileage: 60KM per Litre.


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 30, 2008)

I would really like to know the FUEL Prices in countries like UAE, SAUDI ARABIA, KUWAIT, OMAN, etc. I guess, FUEL in these countries is cheaper than WATER


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Sep 1, 2008)

Stormseed said:


> I would really like to know the FUEL Prices in countries like UAE, SAUDI ARABIA, KUWAIT, OMAN, etc. I guess, FUEL in these countries is cheaper than WATER


I was in UAE (Dubai) last month, and petrol cost 6 Dirhams per gallon. That's about US$1.60/gallon (or £0.90/gallon or £0.24/US litre). Plus the locals were complaining at the rising cost of petrol prices; from memory they said it was 4 Dirhams/gallon about 6 months ago. Petrol is cheaper than water in UAE because all (non imported) water comes from desalination plants.

The petrol price in NZ is currently NZ$1.99/litre.


----------



## kgkev (Sep 1, 2008)

So far we have per litre

UK = £ 1.13
Aus = £ 0.80
NZ = £0.77 
Canada = £0.68 
India = £ 0.67 
US = £ 0.63 
UAE = £0.24

or

UK = $2.03
Aus = $1.44
NZ = $1.39
Canada = $1.22
India = $1.21
US = $1.13
UAE = $0.43


Petrol prices have actuall come down in the last few weeks in the UK as well the highest I saw was about £1.26

Diesel in the UK is also more that petrol currently around £1.30 - £1.40 per litre.


----------



## bomberman411 (Sep 1, 2008)

kgkev said:


> So far we have per litre
> UK = $2.03
> Aus = $1.44
> NZ = $1.39
> ...


 
Hi, I just wanted to let you know that your pricing for Canada is wrong.
It's been 1,39$ since thurdays lastweek.  It went down a bit during this weekend (around 1,34$)... BigOil always does this before and during a long weekend... The price will go down by thurdays this week... IF hurricain Gustav isn't used for another price hike.

Ciao!


----------



## kgkev (Sep 1, 2008)

the difference is probably due to currency changes as well.

I have gone from CAD -> GBP -> USD


----------



## Legacy 96851 (Sep 2, 2008)

Baltimore, MD

3.44 USD / Gallon, down from $4.13 a month ago.
I think that's $0.90 / Liter, or GB £.50/ Litre

Depending on what car I drive, it's 15 MPG (Dodge Durango (I know, it sucks, not my car)) or 25 MPG (Volvo S80). The Volvo takes mid-grade, which is closer to $3.63 / Gallon.


----------



## MrKowz (Sep 2, 2008)

St. Louis, MO

$3.48/gal

Down from $3.99/gal a month ago (was down to $3.23/gal before Hurricane Gustav decided to pay a visit to the Gulf oil rigs)

My car:  1999 Chevrolet Malibu - 22mpg average


----------



## schielrn (Sep 2, 2008)

Cincinnati, OH
3.52/gal
Ride:  2002 Kawasaki Ninja


----------



## Nyanko (Sep 2, 2008)

UK - Peterborough, Cambridgeshire. £1.09 per litre 
Skoda Fabia 2003 1.2 
Consumption around 48 MPG


----------



## hatman (Sep 2, 2008)

Three Rivers, Massachusetts (US)
$3.69 per gallon
2001 Pontiac Aztek averaging about 25 mpg overall.

I coummute aboute about 37 miles to work one way, so that's about 74 miles per day, about 370 miles per week (or about a tank of gas, which costs around $55), which nets out to about 17,400 miles per year (by the time I subtract out 3 weeks of vacation and 10 holidays), so it costs me about $2500 per year to pay for gas for going to work...


----------



## TinaP (Sep 2, 2008)

$3.55 a gallon on average around here (Warren/Cortland, Ohio, USA).  If I'm willing to drive about 3 miles out of my way (to the far side of Warren) I can get $3.49 a gallon.


----------



## Cindy Ellis (Sep 2, 2008)

At the best discount price around here (40 miles south of Los Angeles, California):
$3.75 USD / gallon for regular
$3.95 USD / gallon for super 
(all unleaded...this is California, after all)
This is down from a high that was well over $4.50 / gallon a few weeks ago.
The price in California includes 7.75% sales tax (maybe equivalent to VAT in Europe?), and $.38 per gallon in other taxes.

I drive 12.5 miles each way, and my car (2005 Pontiac Solstice) gets around 24 miles per gallon, so just a bit over 1 gallon per day.
Cindy


----------

